# +p



## chad10 (May 10, 2009)

Can I shot +p in my xd45,ruger 345,sigma 9mm, hi power browning glock 26


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

You've already asked this question in the Ammo Section and that thread is still open. Multiple posts only get closed or deleted and just waste everyone's time, so don't do it.


----------

